# New to FF, unfortunatley not new to TTC!



## kchapman (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello, my name is Katie, I am 27 and DH is also 27.
We had our first ectopic (with left tube removal) in 2008, shortly followed by a MC. We then had 18 months of fertility treatment and a futher ectopic in 2009 following IVF, this was a twin ectopic and my right tube was removed. We have since had two further unsuccessful IVF attempts.
I have pcos but DH is fine. 
We are preparing for our final round of IVF, due to start at the end of Feb and I am soooo scared, I have joined FF for support and I hope that you girlies (and guys) will help. Is there anyone is the same boat right now? If so I would love to hear from you, or anyone really....
Look forward to talking to you and hearing about your journeys.
All the best
Katie


----------



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi ya,
Im new here to , Not in the same boat as you but did have an ectopic and Left tube was removed never fallen pg since and just found out my right tube is blocked and will most likely need IVF.... I no its not the same but feel free to chat.....Ill help if i can  sending you lots of    and   

Cass
x


----------



## kchapman (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Cass, I am happy to talk to anyone, whatever their situation. It is so hard TTC that I need all the friends I can get!

I am sorry to hear about your journey so far. I take it you had an operation to remove your ectopic or did you have metortrexate and then the op? Have they said whether you will have to have your right tube removed as its blocked prior to starting IVF? Do you think you will have IVF? 

I am currently with Bourn Hall in Cambridge. I kinda feel old hat at IVF now so if you have any questions then please feel free to ask....

Sending   and   right back at ya!


----------



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah I had an op to remove the ectopic, and had a diognostic Lap done on Tuesday to find ot why periods are so painfull and was told I had a blocked tube, I was still drousy so didnt really ask much wish i had now, but theyve refered me to the fertility clinic... I will do IVF, I so want a baby....


----------



## kchapman (Feb 11, 2011)

oh hunni, i know how you feel. 

I read your post and I too a over weight, Bourn Hall Clinic will only take people on with a BMI of 30 or below, I had to lose weigh to get to a bmi of 30 and also still feel the same about being judged by them becuase of my weight.
As a general rule of thumb clinic go by a maximum bmi of 30 but it does vary. Which part of the UK are you in?


----------



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

Im in London, it does really worry me ibe been loseing weight lost nearkly 4 stone but i have 2st 9LB left to get my BMI helathy.... what happens when you go for your first appointment and they turn youaway coz  of your BMI... I will lose the weight, having a family means so much more to me then a snaky bar of choc or a mac'd lol


----------



## kchapman (Feb 11, 2011)

I was over weight when I first went, they didn't turn me away they just said that I would need to lose the weight before I started treatment, do you know what your BMI is?


----------



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

my BMI is about 36 still  a long way to go...


----------



## kchapman (Feb 11, 2011)

Not that long, you have done great so far. Just think another few pounds and you can go for it!


----------



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

I really hope so, I dont want to miss my chance coz of my stupid weight.... I dont think any one knows just how much I want my own family....its crazy....


----------



## kchapman (Feb 11, 2011)

I can honestly say i do know how you feel. I have lost 5 babies in total and there is nothing that I want more. 
Don't worry yourself about your weight, as long as you are healthy and active then the weight will come off, just make sure you do it slowly as you don't want to depleate your body of the nutrients that it will need to carry your baby.
Weight has always been an issue for me and especially now that I have been going through IVF. The last three attempts have actually made me put on weight and my BMI is now 31 so I am hoping that they will still allow me to continue at the end of the month.
As soon as I finish my OCP and get my AF then I will be able to start my injections. Eeek! 
Have you been to the fertility clinic and chosen where you will be having treatment?


----------



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

No not yet its still early days was only refered prob late Tuesday was told after my op they would refere me so prob wont get an apointment... the gyne docs have been praising me for how well ive done so far with the weight loss, Im doing weight watchers so im really healthy... well sometimes ive been a bit off my food since my op but its early days xx


----------



## kchapman (Feb 11, 2011)

You have done amazingly well, and you have such inspiration to keep going.....


----------



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

aww thank you....


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Katie!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

Ectopic Loss ~ general chat and support - CLICK HERE

Bourn Hall - CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Here is the February/March section ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------

